
Java ME developers switching to other mobile development platforms - briansmith
http://www.paxmodept.com/telesto/blogitem.htm?id=712
======
m0digital
I tried Java ME dev a couple years ago and discovered that it was a complete
waste of time. Different manufacturers can choose to support different parts
of the spec so your apps are never guaranteed to work on all Java ME supported
phones.

It was a real disappointment.

------
sherl0ck
well, it just about a time anyway. it's painful to write on emulator and then
find out that in the program didn't work as expected in handset.

